# Great Deal On An Art & Lutherie Dreadnought-Toronto



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ART & LUTHERIE BROWN CEDAR TOP DREADNAUGHT

Just saw this. If someone is looking for one, this looks like a good deal.


ART & LUTHERIE BROWN CEDAR TOP DREADNAUGHT - City of Toronto Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji City of Toronto Canada.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Wow. I can't believe it but this guitar is still there. I would have thought someone would have picked it up by now.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

OK, it's gone. Someone must have grabbed it.


----------

